# GP referrals to IVF Cardiff



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello.  Wondered if anyone can help me.  Have been to see my doctor regarding fertility issues.  DH & I have been ttcing for 17 months now.  DH has had semen analysis (all ok) and I have had CD21 blood tests (confirmed ovulation but slightly high prolaction levels).  My GP said she would refer me to the Heath hospital a consultation with a gynaecologist & I should have an appointment for about 2 months time.  It's been able 3 weeks since I saw my GP, so I rang up IVF Wales to check the status & they said they had no record of my referral.

Does anyone know how long it should take the GP to do the referral?  Just tried to ring the doctors, but it's closed.  I'm a bit miffed to be honest, I hope the GP didn't forget, I am so fed up with waiting!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there Griffo78 

I have had the same experience. If it were me (Which it was) I would chase the GP, make another appointment to go in and see the GP and say you need to know when the referral was made. It took about 4 months for me to get the appointment with IVF Wales because they had such a waiting list. Infact I had to appeal a funding decision based upon the length of time it took to refer me and be seen because I missed their age criteria by 2 months due to the long wait to be seen.


How old are you by the way?


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah think it's best to see my GP again, just hope I manage to see the same one as there always seems to be a locum.  I am 31 but 32 very soon.  I know people keep telling me that I still have years to go & don't panic etc.  But DH is 38 this year & doesn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah - was only asking about your age because I was very clost to the limit so was cutting it fine.

I think that you have to be as proactive as you can be as in my experience these things sometimes do get forgotten about. Good luck


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well called the doctor and she claimed to have "sent" the letter (she may have forgotten)  I gave her the fax number on the phone, so going to call the hospital again to see if they received it.

You're right we do have to be proactive, otherwise you just get pushed about.  Unfortuately some doctors do not understand infertility or how urgent it can be (due to age).  They see it as non-life threatening, therefore aren't always that helpful.  My GP couldn't even explain what prolactin was, she just said look it up on the internet, cheers!  My DH's GP didn't give me any details about his semen analysis just said it's "normal" and no other explanation (I don't think they know enough to explain anyway).  Luckily he went back to his GP and asked for a copy of the analysis.  All good apart from morphology was a bit low (6%) but we saw a private consultant and they didn't seem to be worried as other parts were very good.

Thanks Beanieb


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

"My DH's GP didn't give me any details about his semen analysis just said it's "normal" and no other explanation"

funny you should say that as my DH was told his was 'satisfactory' and that was it.

Now you mention it, I wanted to follow this up because at my planning treatment they didn't have a copy of his sperm results on file despite the fact that the test had been done at the heath. Maybe I should be questioning this further?


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beanieb, neither did my DH's GP.  He had his back in August and had to ring his surgery which just said "normal".  I was planning to go for blood tests etc. around the same time, but we had to go abroad for DH's job in September until December so we thought we'd give it one last chance and if nothing happened, for me to return to the doctor when we got back.

It was only because DH had to go back to doctor for something else he asked to see the results in detail.  I think it is worth asking your DH's GP for a copy of the details.  A lot of GP's don't know enough about fertility to explain it so I think that's why they just give you a basic result.

My DH's results were very good in terms of volume, count and mobility.  Morphology was a bit low (6%), DH was concerned about this, but there are no WHO parameters to compare it to.  I told him not to worry, I'm sure they would have asked him to provide another sample if there was anything to worry about.  A consultant at the LWC (Cardiff) said results were fine and confirmed there was no need to provide another sample.


----------

